# yesterdays test day



## mtnman (Jan 11, 2008)

well i went out yesterday to test out some new equipment and hooked into 2 tiger muskie. one was 32" and the other 34" . sorry no pics i wasnt reall expecting to really catch fish i was just fooling around testing out my new reel and bang the fish were hitting. I was only out for about an hour and a half. always happens when you dont have a camera with yea. i did have a budy with me to verify my catches. hopefully some pics for yea over the weekend we are gonna hit the waters hard.


----------



## Jim (Jan 11, 2008)

Cool man! Cant wait to read the reports!


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice job, new equipment always seems to be lucky. Two muskie in a short time, I guess you made 2000 casts in an hour and a half :wink:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 11, 2008)

Good stuff man - of course these means that when you return to fish "for real" nothing will bite.

Go get 'em!


----------



## nicdicarlo (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice. I love catchin' fish on new stuff.


----------

